# phpmyadmin db import



## jogy (28. März 2012)

Hallo!
Ich möchte gern eine sql Datenbank importieren. Allerdings zeigt mir phpmyadmin immer die folgende Beschränkung an: Maximale Dateigröße: 205 kKiB
In den php.ini von 

/etc/php5/apache2 
/etc/php5/cgi
/etc/php5/cli

habe ich die entsprechenden Veränderungen vorgenommen und /etc/init.d/apache2 restart und /etc/init.d/mysql restart vorgenommen. Ohne Erfolg.
Weiß jemand Rat?
Gruß, Jogy


----------



## Till (28. März 2012)

Hast Du vielleicht in der Webseite über deren Domain Du phpmyadmin aufrufst custom php.ini Direktiven eingefügt? Wenn ja, dann musst Du die Änderung auch ins custom php.ini Feld eintragen.


----------



## jogy (28. März 2012)

Ja, das habe ich. Dort steht aber auch schon:

php_admin_value post_max_size 200M
php_admin_value upload_max_filesize 200M


----------



## nowayback (28. März 2012)

erstelle eine datei mit folgendem inhalt:


```
<?php
phpinfo();
?>
```
Dann kannst du sehen ob deine Werte greifen oder nicht oder welche Einstellungen noch fehlen könnten. 

Grüße
nwb


----------



## jogy (28. März 2012)

hm. Da steht: upload_max_filesize 20M 20M

obwohl ich überall upload_max_filesize = 200M gesetz habe.
Allerdings zeigt er mir beim phpmyadmin Import an:
Maximale Dateigröße: 205 kKiB

Ist diese Rechnung richtig? -> 205 kKiB = 205.000 KiB = ~200MB

Dann müsste der Import ja klappen.


----------



## jogy (28. März 2012)

so, bin jetzt etwas weiter und hab mir mal das 


> "Loaded Configuration File 	/var/www/conf/web1/php.ini"


angeschaut. Da stehen tatsächlich nur 20M drin, obwohl ich unter Optionen für die Domain 



> "php_admin_value upload_max_filesize 200M"


im ISPconfig eingetragen habe.

Mache da einen Denkfehler?


----------



## nowayback (28. März 2012)

Wenn ich mich nicht irre, ist es so das du bei fcgi die php Werte direkt in die php.ini eintragen musst, und die Werte aus der custom.ini ignoriert werden - bin mir da aber nicht 100% sicher, aber ein Test sollte es dir ja verraten 

Grüße
nwb


----------



## Till (29. März 2012)

Zitat von nowayback:


> Wenn ich mich nicht irre, ist es so das du bei fcgi die php Werte direkt in die php.ini eintragen musst, und die Werte aus der custom.ini ignoriert werden - bin mir da aber nicht 100% sicher, aber ein Test sollte es dir ja verraten
> 
> Grüße
> nwb


Das ist bei ISPConfig 3 nicht der Fall. ISPConfig 3 hat ein php.ini Feld in den Einstellungen der Webseite und daraus wird eine php.ini Datei erstellt und in fastcgi eingebunden.

Du hast aber recht dass es auf den verwendeten PHP Modus der Webseite ankommt. Wenn fastcgi, cgi oder suphp verwendet wird, dann müssen die Werte in das php.ini Feld geschrieben werden und zwar in dere üblichen Notation für die php.ini. Wenn mod_php verwendet wird dann gehören die Werte als php_admin_flag bzw php_admin_value in das apache Direktiven Feld, da mod_php keine separaten php.ini's unterstützt.

Ich denke der Fehler den jogy gemacht hat ist dass er Werte in apache Notation in das php.ini Feld geschrieben hat, was von PHP dann ignoriert wird da er die Werte nicht lesen kann.

Trage also bitte die Werte so in das php.ini Feld ein wie sie in die php.ini gehören, also so:

upload_max_filesize = 200M


----------



## jogy (29. März 2012)

Jupp, jetzt läuft es!
Vielen Dank Euch Beiden!!!

Gruß,
Jogy


----------

